# Viking Furniture



## Nature Man (May 14, 2016)

Ran across these grand chairs as I was cycling through Pinterest. Very manly! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2016)

This is a chair in the Shiner brewery up the road from here. I've always thought it's one of the coolest things I've ever seen. Tony

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> This is a chair in the Shiner brewery up the road from here. I've always thought it's one of the coolest things I've ever seen. Tony



Tony I have been buying all my plastics from Boedeker Plastics (HDPE/UHMW/Vinyl) right down the road from the brewery for about 8 years now. My sales rep said if I come down to get a load she will take off early and take me on a tour of the brewery. I need to take her up on that and grab you along the way.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tony I have been buying all my plastics from Boedeker Plastics (HDPE/UHMW/Vinyl) right down the road from the brewery for about 8 years now. My sales rep said if I come down to get a load she will take off early and take me on a tour of the brewery. I need to take her up on that and grab you along the way.



Let me know when. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------

